# Millarochy Bay (or somewhere else to launch kayak)



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hubby is gearing up for the maiden voyage of his new inflatable kayak next weekend!
So I'm looking for a site in Scotland that is next to a loch that he can easily launch his kayak from.

I'm thinking Loch Lomond may be a good idea for such an venture and that Millarochy Bay would work.
I'l need to get booked soon as it's the Bank Hol next weekend, so I expect places will be quite busy.

Any ideas?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went to C&CC site at Millarochy Bay - for a meet with Carol(gavin) a couple of years ago - very busy site but has good launch bit. They will put you on hard standing next to it if they have a space.

Full of midges, tents, kids, dogs and people but it was fun - wardens are a bit like hitler - they might have changed.

HTH 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

How about the wee forestry site at Arrochar??? Straight onto Loch Long, not such a busy site but still nice. Dead easy to launch from there gavin has done it a few times thusly;
Step 1. Fall out of bed.
Step 2. Look for blow uppy thing whilst muttering that you were sure you had put it in safe place
Step 3 Blow up inflatable boat with blowy uppy thing which he found inside boat :roll: :roll: 
Step 4. Humph boat to waterside
Step 5 Chuck boat in water (gently)
Step 6 Get in and paddle furiously
Step 6 Get fishing rod out without hooking inflatable
Step 7 Fish for fash
Step 8 Catch none!!!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

midges?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Luss, C&CC Site, I launched my Zodiac and outboard from there years ago had great fun

Steve


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Boat Launching*

Hi Morag,

Bunree C/C had a couple of folk launch their kayaks when we were there but reckon they'll be well booked up.

Have a look on the C/C booking site to check.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

All good suggestions folks.

Problem is it's the Bank Hol and as well as being a tad expensive (circa £25 + for 2 people 8O ), most sites are either booked up or not willing to put motorhomes on grass pitches as they are still a bit wet.

C&CC booking system down at the moment, just waiting on them calling me back.


----------



## Lyners (Aug 21, 2009)

Theres no one wilding on the Meldons yet, drive through most days & enough water going through to get to the Tweed.


----------

